# New Orleans style BBQ Shrimp



## 73saint (Feb 24, 2020)

Ok this is a family recipe that has been around for years and years.  Over the weekend I was thawing out a big 5lb bag of shrimp to make room in the deep freeze.  We initially planned to fry these shrimp and do po-boys, but decided on this at the last minute.  

For those of you unfamiliar with New Orleans style bbq shrimp, it’s a very popular dish around here, but it’s not actually bbq.  It’s a sauce made and then baked in the oven with the shrimp (traditionally head-on) and then simply served with French bread.  The combination of shrimp, French bread and that sauce is out of this world. 

I’m sure there are Many recipes floating around, and several that claim to be the best.  But this is the exact recipe I grew up on, and everyone flips out over this sauce.  







The recipe is surprisingly simple, and doesn’t take long to make.  The key is fresh shrimp and fresh French bread.   
Recipe calls for 3lbs of fresh head-on shrimp & one loaf of French bread. 
The Sauce:
3 sticks of butter,  2 TBS La. Hot Sauce (or Tabasco),  2 tsp salt, 2 tsp paprika, 1 tsp Oregano, 3 tsp parsley, 1 bottle of Heinze chili sauce & 1 cup white wine.  You basically warm your butter to the point that it’s melting, over medium heat.  Then you add your dry ingredients and stir well.  Then add chili sauce and white wine.  You want to remove that from the heat and then pour it over the shrimp. Now the ones I used were frozen, but we get them right off the boat, de-head a bunch and freeze them.  I made an exception this time because I really wanted to make this recipe.  Once you incorporate the sauce throughout the shrimp, add your sliced lemon to the top and let stand for one hour.  Then you simply bake in a 350 degree oven for 30-40 minutes depending on size.  Stir occasionally. 






Here is a pic of the shrimp I used and the pan, which was a little small. But this was a 5lb batch of shrimp.   Also, I ended up just using the sauce amounts for 3lbs of shrimp, and it was more than enough. 






Here is my sauce poured all over the shrimp, ready to marinate on the counter for one hour.  The sauce has some warmth to it, so it’s normal for the shrimp to pinken up a little.  But the sauce should cool quickly and will actually firm up a bit while it stands. 






Ready for the oven.  I stirred twice over the span of 35 minutes, and after testing one, these were all ready!










The money shot!  It tastes even better than it looks.  Now what you wanna do is make sure and have a lap full of paper towels bc it’s messy.  But you take your shrimp and suck on em a bit, get that sauce off the shell, then you peel a few shrimp, throw em in the sauce, then grab a pull off the French bread, stuff it with those shrimp, and dip-and eat!!!  It has to be one of my absolute favorite traditional New Orleans cuisine.


----------



## indaswamp (Feb 24, 2020)

I think I drooled on my LSU National Championship T-Shirt while reading through your post. Well done my friend, and thank you for posting the recipe! I vote for a carousel ride....very deserving indeed!


----------



## weev (Feb 24, 2020)

Sounds amazing.


----------



## indaswamp (Feb 24, 2020)

I love seeing all the variations of this dish all over South Louisiana. I could absolutely devour yours.


----------



## BuckeyeSteve (Feb 24, 2020)

I’m not much of a shrimp eater, but that looks really good.  Nice job.


----------



## Omnivore (Feb 24, 2020)

OMG that looks crazy good.


----------



## Alphonse (Feb 24, 2020)

Thanks for the reminder and the recipe.  I have to give this a shot.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Feb 24, 2020)

Sounds great. I've made the Cajun BBQ Shrimp many times. This is an interesting variation...JJ


----------



## sawhorseray (Feb 25, 2020)

Man, I'd love to be bellying up to a table full of that, beautiful piece of work, Like! Congrats on the ride, well deserved. RAY


----------



## 6GRILLZNTN (Feb 25, 2020)

I could eat a plate full off that.  Great job!

Dave


----------



## tropics (Feb 25, 2020)

Love me some Shrimp that sounds good to me. LIKES
Richie


----------



## gmc2003 (Feb 25, 2020)

Wonderful looking plate of shrimp right there saint. Thanks for sharing the recipe.

Point for sure
Chris


----------



## SmokinAl (Feb 25, 2020)

That looks fantastic!
No doubt about it!
Al


----------



## crazzycajun (Feb 25, 2020)

I would have to go to a pet store to find fresh shrimp looks tasty though


----------



## HalfSmoked (Feb 25, 2020)

Awesome man could I eat that. WOW what a fine looking dish.

Warren


----------



## xray (Feb 25, 2020)

That’s absolutely delicious! I could eat that dish til I explode.

Like!!


----------



## jcam222 (Feb 25, 2020)

Sure looks good! I could eat a lot of those. Thanks for sharing your family recipe.


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Feb 25, 2020)

Hell yes that looks so good! Don't know if I could eat 5 pounds but I sure as hell would try. That sauce sounds outstanding. Great recipe too I am going to save that. Thanks for sharing! LIKE!


----------



## Sowsage (Feb 25, 2020)

Looks awesome! Ive never had this dish but it is certainly something I might have to give a shot. The sauce sounds really good and simple to make. Like!


----------



## tander28 (Feb 25, 2020)

I'll have to save this recipe--sounds and looks outstanding! The old recipe cards are awesome too, you did your family proud with this one!


----------



## Dirty Nails (Feb 25, 2020)

That looks so good. If I had the address I'd be shouting "ROAD TRIP!" Well done, sir.


----------



## 73saint (Feb 25, 2020)

indaswamp said:


> I think I drooled on my LSU National Championship T-Shirt while reading through your post. Well done my friend, and thank you for posting the recipe! I vote for a carousel ride....very deserving indeed!





weev said:


> Sounds amazing.





indaswamp said:


> I love seeing all the variations of this dish all over South Louisiana. I could absolutely devour yours.





BuckeyeSteve said:


> I’m not much of a shrimp eater, but that looks really good.  Nice job.





Omnivore said:


> OMG that looks crazy good.





Alphonse said:


> Thanks for the reminder and the recipe.  I have to give this a shot.





chef jimmyj said:


> Sounds great. I've made the Cajun BBQ Shrimp many times. This is an interesting variation...JJ





sawhorseray said:


> Man, I'd love to be bellying up to a table full of that, beautiful piece of work, Like! Congrats on the ride, well deserved. RAY





5GRILLZNTN said:


> I could eat a plate full off that.  Great job!
> 
> Dave





tropics said:


> Love me some Shrimp that sounds good to me. LIKES
> Richie





gmc2003 said:


> Wonderful looking plate of shrimp right there saint. Thanks for sharing the recipe.
> 
> Point for sure
> Chris





SmokinAl said:


> That looks fantastic!
> No doubt about it!
> Al





crazzycajun said:


> I would have to go to a pet store to find fresh shrimp looks tasty though





HalfSmoked said:


> Awesome man could I eat that. WOW what a fine looking dish.
> 
> Warren





xray said:


> That’s absolutely delicious! I could eat that dish til I explode.
> 
> Like!!





jcam222 said:


> Sure looks good! I could eat a lot of those. Thanks for sharing your family recipe.





SmokinVOLfan said:


> Hell yes that looks so good! Don't know if I could eat 5 pounds but I sure as hell would try. That sauce sounds outstanding. Great recipe too I am going to save that. Thanks for sharing! LIKE!





Sowsage said:


> Looks awesome! Ive never had this dish but it is certainly something I might have to give a shot. The sauce sounds really good and simple to make. Like!





Dirty Nails said:


> That looks so good. If I had the address I'd be shouting "ROAD TRIP!" Well done, sir.





tander28 said:


> I'll have to save this recipe--sounds and looks outstanding! The old recipe cards are awesome too, you did your family proud with this one!



Wow, I just checked in and saw all the responses!   Thanks everyone, and Happy Mardi Gras!!


----------



## 73saint (Feb 25, 2020)

SmokinVOLfan said:


> Hell yes that looks so good! Don't know if I could eat 5 pounds but I sure as hell would try. That sauce sounds outstanding. Great recipe too I am going to save that. Thanks for sharing! LIKE!


Ha!  Man, even after stuffing ourselves there were a ton of leftovers!!   French bread is almost gone though.   Starting tomorrow we have got to start eating better!


----------



## 73saint (Feb 25, 2020)

SmokinVOLfan said:


> Hell yes that looks so good! Don't know if I could eat 5 pounds but I sure as hell would try. That sauce sounds outstanding. Great recipe too I am going to save that. Thanks for sharing! LIKE!


Ha!  Man, even after stuffing ourselves there were a ton of leftovers!!   French bread is almost gone though.   Starting tomorrow we have got to start eating better!


----------



## HalfSmoked (Feb 25, 2020)

Yea today is fat Tuesday eat it up. If I were closer there wouldn't be any left overs.

Warren


----------



## HalfSmoked (Feb 25, 2020)

Thanks for the like 73saint it is greatly appreciated.

Warren


----------



## isitdoneyet (Feb 25, 2020)

That looks amazing. Will definitely be trying this.
Have you ever tried heating this in your smoker?


----------



## 73saint (Feb 25, 2020)

isitdoneyet said:


> That looks amazing. Will definitely be trying this.
> Have you ever tried heating this in your smoker?


No, I haven’t.  But funny you should say this I thought about it.  Bet it would be good!


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 25, 2020)

That looks Fantastic, Saint !!
I would be all over that, if I could reach it!
Nice Job!!
Like.

Bear


----------



## TNJAKE (Feb 25, 2020)

Dang tasty looking meal. I love bbq shrimp.


----------



## Fueling Around (Feb 26, 2020)

I love shrimp!  Your's sounds top notch.
I do have one negative comment


73saint said:


> ...
> The Sauce:
> 3 sticks of butter,  2 TBS La. Hot Sauce (or Tabasco),  2 tsp salt, 2 tsp paprika, 1 tsp Oregano, 3 tsp parsley, 1 bottle of Heinze chili sauce & 1 cup white wine.  ...


Do not substitute traditional red Tabasco with any of the Cayenne based  hot sauces on a 1 for 1.
Cayenne based sauces include Louisiana (original), Crystal, Franks, Texas Pete's, etc.
I don't like Tabasco personally, but would start at 1/2 tsp to replace 2 Tbl of La. (or equivalent) hot sauce.


----------



## 73saint (Feb 26, 2020)

We’re a Tabasco family.  While I agree they aren’t necessarily interchangeable, that’s what I used (Tabasco, per the recipe) and the taste was perfect for me.


----------



## 73saint (Feb 26, 2020)

Bearcarver said:


> That looks Fantastic, Saint !!
> I would be all over that, if I could reach it!
> Nice Job!!
> Like.
> ...


Thanks Bear!


TNJAKE said:


> Dang tasty looking meal. I love bbq shrimp.


Thanks Jake!


----------



## HalfSmoked (Feb 26, 2020)

Tabasco here Franks for wings don't like Texas Pete at all

Warren


----------



## 73saint (Feb 26, 2020)

HalfSmoked said:


> Tabasco here Franks for wings don't like Texas Pete at all
> 
> Warren


Agree 100% Warren.  Love me some Franks on Wings.  Tabasco is king for me on cajun cuisine.  Once, I ordered red beans and rice from a local lunch shop on a Monday, but they were out of Tabasco.  I returned the plate for a po-boy.  Some things I just can't eat without my Tabasco!!!


----------



## HalfSmoked (Feb 26, 2020)

What no Tobasco on that Poor Boy?

Warren


----------



## 73saint (Feb 26, 2020)

HalfSmoked said:


> What no Tobasco on that Poor Boy?
> 
> Warren


Warren, had it been a shrimp po-boy, yes!  But strangely enough, not on my roast beef.  Unless it's not a local roast beef.  If it's outside of New Orleans, then I need swiss and tabasco.  Crazy, huh?


----------



## HalfSmoked (Feb 26, 2020)

Roast beef has to have horseradish in my book. And yea provolone cheese here.

Warren


----------

